# Bow Grip Modification



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

I use auto body filler. Thats exactly what its called and Home Depot and A-Boy has carried it.

Let me know if you need any advice with the stuff. You wouldn't believe the amount of hours I've spent getting my grip right....


----------



## wmt3rd (Oct 20, 2004)

You might try the stuff that pistol shooters use, Morini grip paste. Look at www.pilkguns.com under the special section.

Here is a more direct link: http://www.pilkguns.com/spl.htm


----------



## hoyt_for_life (Dec 10, 2004)

i think win&win make grip putty. never seen it used though


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

ScottJ said:


> I'm thinking of modifying my bow grip, and would like to build it up a bit.


Scott, howdy! You can find at Home Depot (and other hardware sources, probably), what Don Rabska used on Lindsey's bow and then shared with me: There is a TUBE of putty you can find in the plumbing section. It is an epoxy, in that it has two parts that must be kneaded together to activate them, that will then become warm and undergo a chemical reaction to harden. 
It is far BETTER THAN BONDO because the ratio of bond and activator is "fixed". 
As a result it is never too gooey to handle, and doesn't harden in a flash because you added too much activator. Once you have over-built a grip, you can easily grind it down/sand it down, to get the desired conformation. 
I'll put up a step-by-step on the TSAA website sometime this next week - I need to set up a grip myself and need to make a pilgrammage to the temple of worship (Home dee-Pott) for supplies


----------



## ScottJ (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Look forward to seeing TexARCs step-by-step. Am heading to Home Depot now.....


----------



## bowcoach15 (Feb 17, 2005)

ScottJ said:


> I'm thinking of modifying my bow grip, and would like to build it up a bit. I have noticed in looking at some others that they have applied some putty like material to do this. I was wondering if any one had some ideas as to what might be the best type of material to use, that will be long lasting, won't sweat much, and is as non-slipping as possible. Epoxy putty? something else? Any other ideas other than putty? And what would be the best way to shape it? M wondering if drawing the bow while it is soft makes sense, to get a form fit, then filing down later. Thanks for any ideas.


there are several good materials on the market that will work.
bondo, taxidermy putty, molding clay, and yes you need to have the bow 
strung w/ stablizers, and all. put your hand in and draw a few times, to get a 
good inprint. then smooth edges with a little water on your hands, so you have little to no sanding when finished. also drill very small holes in the grip and add small pieces of very fine wire, or it could easily break.
good luck


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

I know you asked about materials- but if you start to consider a custom grip... Johnsongrips.com makes recurve grips... here's a link to the Bob Romero Signature Series line http://www.johnsongrips.com/SIgnature Grips.htm extra high wrist recurve grips....


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

MissTy said:



> I know you asked about materials- but if you start to consider a custom grip... Johnsongrips.com makes recurve grips... here's a link to the Bob Romero Signature Series line http://www.johnsongrips.com/SIgnature Grips.htm extra high wrist recurve grips....


This is good, but it might be better to first, build up a grip, sand it, grind it, get it EXACTLY the way you like it, then send that grip to Johnsongrips and let them replicate it in something purty, instead of the ugly bondo...


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

TexARC said:


> This is good, but it might be better to first, build up a grip, sand it, grind it, get it EXACTLY the way you like it, then send that grip to Johnsongrips and let them replicate it in something purty, instead of the ugly bondo...


Thats exactly what I'm going to do.


Once I get $160 that is.....


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

ScottJ said:


> Thanks everyone. Look forward to seeing TexARCs step-by-step. Am heading to Home Depot now.....


http://texasarchery.org/Documents/BowGrips/BowGrip.htm


----------

